

Celebrating 30 Years of the ZX Spectrum - mariuz
http://snippetsandhelp.blogspot.ro/2012/09/celebrating-30-years-of-zx-spectrum.html

======
adrianhoward
Ah - my first computer was a 16k Spectrum.

Fond memories of writing a "tron" game by hand assembling Z80A from the
manual.

Good times :-)

~~~
olgeni
And the weird video memory layout of the 48k... :)

